# needle point



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well its getting colder out and i wanna start a new hobby. I saw were you can upload a photo and get a pattern. I thought this year i would start up needle point again. Im gonna upload a pic of Bentley and start in the next few weeks. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope but it sounds fun! :-D


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I found a place were you upload a photo and it gives you a pattern. Im going to upload it and try to start on it tomorrow wish me luck. Im gonna upload when i get done but right now I don't have a lot of extra time.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Good luck! Could you share that website?


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

I haven't got past the upload photo since im on my phone but here is the link
http://www.myphotostitch.com/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks good, thanks!


----------

